# New Halloween Wreath



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

I bought an oval wreath at a thrift store last year, spray painted it black with Krylon flat. Then I found some berry trim at the thrift store that someone else had painted black.

I dug all that out this year and my wife crafted this wreath. 
Wreath
Berry Trim
Crazy Cloth
Black Roses
Big Spider










Enjoy


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Oh, how pretty. And it looks great against the color of your door.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

nicely done


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

great job!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

Funny thing is, the woman who lived here before us really liked purple. I'm embarrassed to admit how many years we've lived here without painting the door. I'm thinking either gloss black or blood red. Whaddya think?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Appropriately Halloweeny wreath You might try dry brushing on some highlights to bring out all the spooky details your wife did such a great job on.

I vote for a red door.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I agree with red, or a forest green. You would not be able to see that beautiful wreath against a black door.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Great now you're giving _my_ wife ideas 

I would go with the red door too...


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I agree with Roxy, my first thought was how good that spider would look dry brushed with some white or light gray - something to make it pop a bit. 

The wreath is spectacular - love stuff like this!

As for the door, we have a dark red door, and it goes so well with so much. The ONLY time I don't like the color is in spring - but it looks good with whites in winter, all month for the Fourth of July, everything black really pops in September and October, and of course it looks great for Turkey Day and Christmas.


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Great wreath! Very macabre. 

Your door is the exact same color as the one to our wine cellar. As for repainting the door, it will just make the rest of the house look bad, unless of course you want to repair it as well.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

I really like it.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I really like it too. I think the dry brushing would absolutely bring all the details out but it looks fantastic even as it is


----------

